# Cruising Clomid long-term for Test Boost?



## Jawey (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum but I figured I'd start with this question, How beneficial could clomid at low dosages (25mg/d etc) be for overall test levels? Personally I've diagnosed myself with low T (No Insurance), I used to have Total Test in the 150's which is ridiculously low but I showed absolutely no signs of low test, Then after doing a PH Cycle (Andro-Mass 8 weeks) I recovered with Nolva and now my Test sits around 350 and E2 around mid 20's.
Would clomid be worth running for extended periods of times, and would there be any adverse reactions for running something like this for a long time? Is this even possible? I did some research and came across alot of different arguments for both sides, yes and no. How much could one expect to boost T levels with a dosage like this? Would there be any high estro involved?

EDIT * 
Stats - 
18 years old, 1 month from 19. (Stopped growing 1-1.5 years ago)
Currently 200lbs roughly 12-13% BF give or take


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes and yes lol. Before my TRT I was given clomid, 100mg a day for 10 days. My test went from 300ish to 675 or so. My nuts don't work, so I went on TRT. My other doc gave me a script for a year of clomid, 25mg ed, this will increase your test and keep it up.

I grew 2 inches at 21 years old fwiw.


----------



## beasto (Jul 18, 2012)

Average males don't stop growing until 25years of age bro! A buddy of mine sprouted up 3 inches within 23-24 years old.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 18, 2012)

Before I got serious about lifting, my test always hovered around 200-250 ng/dl. I started lifting, lost 40 pounds of fat, started sleeping 8 hours a night and eating better....and they are around 600-650 ng/dl. I am getting ready for my first AAS cycle, and have done some PH cycles. After the PH cycles, test levels would drop down to 200 ng/dl again, but they always came back up. I am amazed at how many males under 50 years old are on TRT. The whole TRT and Clomid thing I find very interesting!


----------



## Jawey (Jul 18, 2012)

I honestly hope I don't grow anymore, I already consider myself too tall, Also I am an inch taller than my father and taller than my mother, I don't think I will grow anymore.. besides.. Depending on what type of shoes Im wearing I can hit 6'5"... I dont want to be too off proportion on-stage!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 18, 2012)

Try the clomid at 25 mg per day off cycle and wait about 6 weeks to test your levels, what is your target test level?


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Try the clomid at 25 mg per day off cycle and wait about 6 weeks to test your levels, what is your target test level?



Hey...yea...I was wondering how long it takes that 25 mg dose to start working? 6 weeks?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 18, 2012)

I def like your avi bro!!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 18, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I def like your avi bro!!!



Lol im with u herm... Man these could be us one day.... After 10:00pm of course. Id let u ride me idk.


----------



## Jawey (Jul 18, 2012)

LOL you guys are sick!... I LIKE IT! 

My target isn't necessarily marked, I'm just trying to get it higher than it already is, I'd like enough to maintain 230-240lbs at 6'4" at maybe 10-12% BF. So i'm guessing in the neighborhood of 800 Total Test. I already have a very basic first cycle I'm going to start 2 weeks into August, After my PCT and a short break I am going to run the bloods every week with this protocol (25mg/d) and see how it goes. Looks like it'll be a fun ride. I'll even get a log going when I start it with the bloods every week. Sounds like it could be something hugely beneficial to the board anyway since I've never seen a log of its kind!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 18, 2012)

I took it for 10 days 100mg, tested 10 days later and test had more than doubled, but i felt no difference. Doc said the 25mg has a cumulative effect, so would work right away but be stable at 4-6 weeks like the boss said.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 18, 2012)

Try bumping it up to 300mg on a "sex night" and really give her a big surprise lol.

Maybe get some hcg for your cycle too.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 18, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Try bumping it up to 300mg on a "sex night" and really give her a big surprise lol.
> 
> Maybe get some hcg for your cycle too.



What is that going to do?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 18, 2012)

Ever see Peter North?

Splooooosh. Big load lol


----------

